# Yunnan, China Towers



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a beautiful video of old world technology in China.
The Feng Shui harmony can be felt even via video!
To me, this area is an earth energy site perhaps. Very sacred, and a snapshot of earlier and perhaps more advanced cultures.
Some have said that we cannot currently use these sites effectively because our aura vibration is too low. 
I hope that changes for future generations.




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-08-13 00:29:34Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> This is a beautiful video of old world technology in China.
> The Feng Shui harmony can be felt even via video!
> To me, this area is an earth energy site perhaps. Very sacred, and a snapshot of earlier and perhaps more advanced cultures.
> Some have said that we cannot currently use these sites effectively because our aura vibration is too low.
> I hope that changes for future generations.


Nice to see Milosh's work getting some love on SH! I watch all of his stuff and often wonder if he is asking the same questions we are, He has a talent for capturing scenes that reinforce my expanding theories about life, the universe and everything!

I agree, this temple complex just seems to exude some kind of soothing vibration. All those people dancing and making music seem to be personifying that energy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jesuitDate: 2020-08-13 01:01:19Reaction Score: 0


I believe those are Nestorian Christian Pagoda's. They were built when Christianity (from Church of the East, not affiliated with the Papacy) was flourishing in China. I could totally see the top of those structures lighting up in some way


----------

